# Launchpad OBS



## TDefton (Mar 29, 2019)

TDefton submitted a new resource:

Launchpad OBS - A tool to connect your Novation Launchpad (MK2) to OBS.



> For the longest time I have been looking for an alternative to the Elgato streamdeck. I wasn't really able to find a good one, but I had this launchpad for a while. I make music as a hobby and when I'm not ding that, my launchpad was just sitting there. I looked online for some tools to allow me to use my launchpad as a streamdeck, but the programs that I found were clunky, confusing, ugly, outdated, and not maintained.
> 
> So I was like, I'm a computer scientist... I'm gonna f***ing do it...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Neenan (Apr 26, 2020)

Do you have a new link for download? The one attached to this post is broken. This tool looks really cool!


----------

